# Lost Drone.



## mosaix (Mar 1, 2018)

Not sure if this is the right forum. 

Anyway, I’ve found a lost drone on my garden. How do I locate the owner?

There’s a website where you can enter the serial number but it’s not registered. 

Anyone familiar with these things? Any ideas?


----------



## HareBrain (Mar 1, 2018)

Isn't it illegal for it to have been over your garden in the first place? Or are you trying to locate the owner so you can dob them in.


----------



## mosaix (Mar 1, 2018)

Don’t think there are any laws relating to drones yet, HareBrain. 

I have a vision of some poor kid losing his prize Christmas present and just wanted to let him have it back.


----------



## HareBrain (Mar 1, 2018)

mosaix said:


> Don’t think there are any laws relating to drones yet, HareBrain.



There are. From this page:



> according to UK laws regulated by the Civil Aviation Authority, consumer drones (classed as those that weigh under 20kg) must be flown no higher than 120 metres, and kept at least 50 metres away from people and private property, and 150 metres from “crowds and built up areas.”



While it's a nice thought to let some careless kid have their toy back, it might well have been over your garden for any number of nefarious reasons. It was certainly illegal for it to be so.


----------



## mosaix (Mar 1, 2018)

There’s no camera attached so I think someone just lost control of it or it got out of radio range. 

Might stick a sign on the gate as it’s probably someone local. 

They probably came looking for it but as it’s green and it landed on my lawn...


----------



## Penny (Mar 1, 2018)

sign... *HaVe Y0r Dr0Ne s3nd MonEy nOw Or OfF coMeS tHe PrOppEllarS" ?


----------

